# Elevar voltaje del puerto USB



## belpmx (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola espero me pudieran ayudar, el puerto usb entrega 500mAh a 5V CV, y quisiera elevarlo a un poco más, algunos me propnen un  multiplicador de voltaje, pero estos trabajan con VA, no hay laguna forma de "rectificarlo"  como lo que con algunas fuentes de poder ca-cd (por ejemplo 12cv lo rectidican a 15 vc o algo así...) o usar algun circuito sencillo que cambie cv a va para si poder multiplicarlo... pero la salida quiero que sea vc continua, no quiero que solo me de un pico más alto...
¿Alguna sugerencia, ayuda?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2009)

lo tuyo es simple.

debes tener en cuenta que voltaje y que corriente deseas. a partir de ahi, ves si t conviene doblar el voltaje, o usar algun tip de transformador.

obviamente al incrementar el voltaje la corriente disminuye por lo que deberas utilizar transistores.

lo que yo t recomiendo es un pequeño circuito, en el q incluyas un oscilador XR2206, uses la salida senoidal y la amplifiques con un BC548, luego un BD135 y por ultimo un TIP31C.

todo esto lo alimentas con 12 volts que los tomas de la salida de voltaje de la misma pc.

el cable rojo es de 5 volts, el amarillo es de 12.

saludos.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola, gracias por el aporte, pero creo fu  error mio no dar todos los datos, para empezar estoy haciendo unas bocinas portatiles para laptop.... si las conecto a una laptop por medio del puerto usb, no tengo acceso a 12V (al menos no sin dejar la laptop con parches)... 
Y antes de  cerrar la caja de las bocinas quiero hacer unas pruebas si da mejor sonido con 5V 500mAh o con 10V 250mAh (supongo que eso pasaria si multiplicon por dos el voltaje)... entoces mi unica fuente de energía son los 5V del puerto USB... el circuito que uso para las bocinas es un tda 2028m que va desde 1.8V hasta 15V así que no hay problema al usar 5V o 10V.
Otra pregunta, si pongo en paralelo dos salidas USB... Se corre algun riesgo dañar los puertos USB... o la computadora misma?... o de alguna forma se puede simular una señal senoidal a traves de usar dos puertos USB? 
Bueno gracias, dj draco


----------

